
Ask HN: Is AWS support worth it? - bqe
Have you gotten benefit out of AWS support? We&#x27;re currently on the developer level paying $49&#x2F;month, and our support bill is going to go up to over $2,000&#x2F;month for the same level of service. Our experience with AWS support up to this point has been that they blame us (&quot;you must have changed something, this is why our DNS resolver won&#x27;t respond&quot;) for their outages which fix themselves after a few hours.<p>We&#x27;re considering upgrading to Business level support, but I&#x27;m not convinced it&#x27;s better.
======
PaulHoule
I think not.

You can get free support for things where you really need support (ex. "I want
to increase the number of machines I can run simultaneously")

As you point out, downs happen in AWS and when they do happen they fix
themselves and there is nothing anybody can do about it until they do.

Hypothetically it might help to have help from people who understand the
platform, but so far I as I can tell the two things it takes to get hired at
Amazon today are: (1) a pulse and (2) being willing to relocate, and I think
(1) might be optional.

